# how to connect a well



## bjherron (Jul 25, 2007)

When I bought my lot, they drilled the well. Now I am faced with the task of getting the well to the house and getting my plumbers a water line for them to attach the plumbing too. Their bid didn't include a well pump, connecting it to the house, water softener, or water tank so I'm on my own. It doesn't look hard, but I am wondering if there's anything I need to be weary of before I start. For example, how deep does the water line need to be dug under my future driveway? Does it have to be 42" below grade so it doesn't freeze in the winter? I assume I have to run power back to the well for the pump, can that power line run in the same trench I dig for the water line?

Are there any good online sources that sell the pump, tank, softener, and accessories as a kit?

Thanks!
Brian


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

This is something I'd REALLY consider having your plumber do for you. 

Typically the submersible jet pump is run down the well, and then the output hose is connected to a "pitless adaptor" on the side of the well, about 4-6 feet below grade. Then a line runs from the pitless adaptor to the house, below the frost line. 

The electric comes up to the top of the well head, and the is buried at least 18" deep back to the house. 

This is the way it's done around here. I don't know if it's different in your area. 

I'd REALLY have this done by someone who knows what they're doing though.


----------



## DeeTee (Aug 29, 2007)

*Maybe Not DIY*

I think Nate's got a good point, especially if you don't have any idea of how it's done. You also need to make sure the wire is sized for the length of the run, and lowering a pump with the pipe attached into a casing that's very deep can be a bit challenging.There is another way I've seen it done but you need a special tool that fits on the top of the casing.:yes:


----------

